# scorpion - male or female ?



## onyx_au (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi,

Just wanted to know how you tell the sex of a scorpion, particularly this one... my son's Urodacus elongatus. 

Cheers


----------



## gecko-mad (Dec 19, 2009)

Australian Invertebrate Forum

Australian Invertebrate Forum - Powered by vBulletin

all your questions will be answered. as for the sex of your sons flinders ranges i forgot the difference. with my urodacus manicatus (black rock scorpions) i remember simply by the fat ones the girl lol


----------



## goldfish (Dec 19, 2009)

Male _elongatus_ have a much longer tail than the females( almost double the lengh) , hench the name "_elongatus_" , Looks male in that photo , but its hard to say unless there is a pic of a female handy to spot the difference.


----------



## onyx_au (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks for the info gecko-mad and goldfish....

I'll check out the other site and try and find a female to compare against.

Cheers


----------



## trogdor1988 (Dec 19, 2009)

Male, has the spines along the tail, to be sure look underneath on the operculum, its a little plate on there underside females will be split, males wont be.


----------



## onyx_au (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks trogdor1988...

To be honest, I'm not 100% sure what I'm looking for.

Can you please point out what part is the operculum...

Cheers


----------



## trogdor1988 (Dec 19, 2009)

No worries, see where the two little feather looking things join in the middle? Just in front of them that little round plate thing, thats the operculum.. its definately male by the looks of it. nice one to.


----------



## dtasrt_lk (Dec 19, 2009)

trogdor1988 said:


> Male, has the spines along the tail, to be sure look underneath on the operculum, its a little plate on there underside females will be split, males wont be.



I think thats just a typo lol. Male urodacids have a split operculum

Looks to be a subadult male as has been established already.

You may be keeping it too wet... I take it thats a clay based desert sand. Its clumping on the feet, you dont want that. Also this species is not found on desert terrain, I suggest you switch to a cocopeat / sand mix. To get rid of the sand stuck to the feet just put a little bit of water on a plate or something and let the scorp walk around in it.


----------



## trogdor1988 (Dec 19, 2009)

dtasrt_lk said:


> I think thats just a typo lol. Male urodacids have a split operculum
> 
> Looks to be a subadult male as has been established already.
> 
> You may be keeping it too wet... I take it thats a clay based desert sand. Its clumping on the feet, you dont want that. Also this species is not found on desert terrain, I suggest you switch to a cocopeat / sand mix. To get rid of the sand stuck to the feet just put a little bit of water on a plate or something and let the scorp walk around in it.


 
Lol shh heinrich, im drunk.. just noticed that to lol.


----------



## onyx_au (Dec 20, 2009)

Ah... perfect. Got it. Male and learnt what an operculum is...

Thanks again trogdor1998 and dtasrt_lk.

Point taken re the substrate. He got "wet" feet while I was chasing the bugger around to get the pic. We use the water cyrstals and generally he doesn't suffer from clumping on the feet. Will be picking up some new substrate next time I'm at the pet shop.

Cheers


----------

